
Swedish Advanced Lead Reactor – passively safe lead-cooled reactor - walkingolof
https://www.leadcold.com/sealer.html
======
basicplus2
"residual high level waste (mainly short lived fission products) will be
vitrified and isolated from the biosphere in a geological repository"

A little known fact..

there is not enough of the appropriate geological strata in the world for the
disposal of the whole worlds vitrified waste material.

Sorry no references.. the book with the references is roughly 245km away from
me at the moment

